# Mig Cockpit Clock



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

This has been sitting on my mantlepiece for the last few years but I'm not sure I've ever shown it on the forum before - possibly because there isn't a clock section (not there should be really I hasten to add!). I know it's not a watch but it's definitely Russian & an interesting thing nonetheless. Despite having sat idle for most of the time that I've owned it (because of its loud tick mainly!), it still keeps good time & has bucketloads of functions.

I'm in the throes of moving house at the moment which is both good & bad! I'm happy to have finally met someone - so it's good that I'm moving - but the amount of crap & junk I've collected has to be seen to be believed & it's more than a bit depressing really







! Most of it's worthless & suitable only for the tip - it's taken me 3 solid days to clear the cellar out of useless bits of metal; old, knackered, obsolete car parts & rusty obsolete tools!! I've lived at this house for the best part of 15 years & I'm beginning to wonder if I ever threw anything away at all!! I think that what I did was just open the cellar door & throw all my rubbish down there!!! Anyway because I've been in my ruthless "I don't need/want that" mode for the last few days I was thinking about selling this but I've now decided to keep it instead - I don't think my girlfriend likes it very much though so I'll take it into work & use it as a desk clock. If I ever get a kitcar/classic car again (as is on the cards







) then it might find its way into the dashboard of that







- if there's room as it's quite a chunky thing - the glass measures 72mm across while its overall diameter is 84(ish)mm (not including the bulges at 4 & 8).

It's got loads of functions - some of which I understand & some of which I haven't got a clue about!

So far I've managed to figure out the following:

The button at 4 starts/stops/resets the 12 hour chronograph; it can also be turned which stops the whole movement (including the chronograph if it's running). The button at 8 is used to wind the clock & when it's pulled out the time can be set. However what I haven't been able to figure out is why, when the button at 8 is pushed back in, the display in the window just above the 6 on the upper subdial changes - I've no what this display indicates (does anyone on the forum know?) but each time the button's pressed it can be changed from solid white to half white/half red & then to solid red & then back to half white/half red again before finally changing back to solid white. What do the red & white displays mean/indicate/show??

Anyway enough of my rambling - here are the pictures


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

The back


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Side shot


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey! My folks have just got me one of these as a birthday present! They are awesome and are an interesting take on the mantelpiece clock. The red square bit indicates that the flight timer (top subdial) is running.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

blackandgolduk said:


> Hey! My folks have just got me one of these as a birthday present! They are awesome and are an interesting take on the mantelpiece clock. The red square bit indicates that the flight timer (top subdial) is running.


Cool James - tthanks for the info concerning the red square - however what does it mean when it's half red & half white? Presumably a white square means that the flight timer isn't running?

Hope you enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Excellent!!

Ive _almost_ bought one of these so many times but never quite managed it









Maybe one day


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> > Hey! My folks have just got me one of these as a birthday present! They are awesome and are an interesting take on the mantelpiece clock. The red square bit indicates that the flight timer (top subdial) is running.
> ...


From what I understand it means it's paused...


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Have seen them at the fairs; but not got around to getting one yet.

That one looks in excellent condition; well done.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That looks pretty neat, wouldn't mind getting one of those myself


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> This has been sitting on my mantlepiece for the last few years but I'm not sure I've ever shown it on the forum before - possibly because there isn't a clock section (not there should be really I hasten to add!). I know it's not a watch but it's definitely Russian & an interesting thing nonetheless. Despite having sat idle for most of the time that I've owned it (because of its loud tick mainly!), it still keeps good time & has bucketloads of functions.
> 
> I'm in the throes of moving house at the moment which is both good & bad! I'm happy to have finally met someone - so it's good that I'm moving - but the amount of crap & junk I've collected has to be seen to be believed & it's more than a bit depressing really
> 
> ...


Will it be on the mantlepiece in a few weeks?


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Interesting piece







- was the piece of aluminium angle from the Mig


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > This has been sitting on my mantlepiece for the last few years but I'm not sure I've ever shown it on the forum before - possibly because there isn't a clock section (not there should be really I hasten to add!). I know it's not a watch but it's definitely Russian & an interesting thing nonetheless. Despite having sat idle for most of the time that I've owned it (because of its loud tick mainly!), it still keeps good time & has bucketloads of functions.
> ...


Sorry-apperantly not


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Stanford said:


> Interesting piece
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well actually .......................... errr no!!







It looks a bit naff I must admit but it does the job I wanted it to do - without the aluminium the clock sits at a silly angle.

Ta for the positive comments - glad I'm keeping it now


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Here's mine, its the clock from my Grandads actual Mk5b Spitfire he flew in the war...

I had it fixed a few years ago, its a Smiths and is wound by turning the bezel, the long red hand is adjusted by the center knob and the hour red hand is painted on the glass


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers Chris...

Im rather proud of it


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Yep very nice indeed Jason









Talking of rim wound clocks I was at the Doncaster custom car show many many many years ago & whilst perusing the autojumble I found a rather nice car clock which was wound by turning the rim. According the stall holder it fitted in the centre of a VW Beetle's steering wheel - he wanted Â£75 for it if my memory serves - but I've often wondered since if I passed up a golden opportunity ...... not that I had Â£75 on at the time anyway







! I've never seen one like it since, though I've only looked on ebay a few times. As I recall it was a nice little thing, maybe 40/50mm across & it worked when I wound it (though I've no idea what the timekeeping was like), I also remember that the glass was domed but cracked quite badly.


----------



## myller (Dec 18, 2007)

pauluspaolo said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting piece
> ...


Geez, you shorted the heating terminals. What you gonna do when it gets -60C outside. Otherwise nice clock.

Cheers,

Kalev


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The red/white red and white displays are often used to indicate listening periods on the radio in a lot of cases, but I would guess this isn't the situation here - unless they were used in ships or small craft for the benefit of the radio operator. ( most likely unrelated 2p worth)



I think I'd like one of these sometime for the "home office"!


----------

